# Ultrafire-WF600 compatibility?



## errolc (Apr 7, 2010)

As a newbie here and on the subject...I need a little help.

I'm looking at an Ultrafire WF-600...in leu of the WF-500 not being readily available here at this time...I can get a Surefire WF-501 which I understands casts more of a flood beam than a pentrating narrow beam...which I want, to be able to pentrate through tree foliage. I already have a couple of lsealed leadacid spot lamps for searching the critters...and looking for the ultrafire as a rifle mounted spot in about 10sec bursts.

As I understand it by looking at the images of both tourches (the Ultrafire WF500 & WF-600)...they have about the same head/reflector and use the same 18650 batteries...so I would assume (there's that word again) the 600 is possibly just a continuation of the 500...correct?...and from what I gather the 500 has a deeper profiled reflector than the WF-501 and casts a narrower focused beam (which is what I want).

Is the Surefire tactical remote pressure switch compatible with the Ultrafire body.

P.S the local shops here are next to hopeless...so having to aquire through the net and trade sites...which is a bit peice meal (bitsy).

Retail the WF-501 9v is around $120nz...without batteries...I can get the same for half that on the net...but then you can't get to measure things up ... and like most people, I gotta work to a budget or my money manager gets really stroppy.

Remember I'm downunder - New Zealand prices & availability...you guys are bit spoilt in the States in many ways


----------



## Hrvoje (Apr 7, 2010)

You can get WF-500 at DX for $24. Replace the original lamp with Philips Focusline G4 20 W lamp (DX sku. 12126), and you have WF-600, because this is the only difference. Personally I prefer the original lamp more, less current draw, almost unnoticeable less lumens and nicer beam.

Hrvoje


----------



## errolc (Apr 7, 2010)

What about the remote tactical switch compatibility with the Surefire torches...I can get a Surefire remote switch but at this point not able to track down an Ultrafire switch


----------



## errolc (Apr 7, 2010)

Actually...its a Super fire remote pressure switch I can get...will it fit the Ultrafire torches...I"m getting the impression they are one and the same.

http://www.socomtactical.net/gp-pre...rfire-ultrafire-flashlight-p-44.html?cPath=23


----------



## wykeite (Apr 8, 2010)

Solarforce do a nice remote switch which claims to be Surefire compatible. That should fit.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 9, 2010)

Surefire WF-501??? I think you meant the _Super_fire WF-501 RIGHT?? If thats the case, then its an LED light which is not as good as an incand when used in the bush, rain, fog and snow.

Surefire parts are not compatible with the WF-500/600. However Ultrafire do make a tape switch for rifle mounting the WF-500/600, just do a search on ebay.

The WF-500 and WF-600 are identical apart from the bulb used. The WF-600 uses the Philips G4 bulb which has a brighter but floodier beam, however the bulb life is really short.

I run the Lumens Factory HO-R5 lamp in my WF500 with 2xAW IMR18650s and the output kills the original and Philips bulbs while offering a nicer, rounder more focused hotspot. The output/dollar ratio is astounding!

You could start with getting the WF-500 with 2xTrustfire 18650 cells(SKU 2039) and a WF-139 charger from DX, then order the LF HO-R5 lamp later if you decide that the stock setup isn't enough. All up it will be less than NZ$120 delivered.


----------



## errolc (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Fussion,

No, it was a Surefire WF-501 I was comparing to...I think I'm geting the hang of this technology...you gotta admit though...excuse the pun but its blinding stuff to get your head around...I love it!

This Xenon technology really kicks #rse...my wife can't believe it and is looking forward to seing it for real...first time thats ever happened!

Just a few months ago I'd called anyone spending $100 bucks on a torch had to be nuts...but tools for the job aye...yeah baby...gotta make the night shooting easier & better fun.

I've found a supplier for Ultrafire remote switches etc so everythings coming together.

From the sounds of some of the other postings Ultrafire brand aint to hot...but in these parts there doesn't seem to be many options so I'll have to take my chances...at the end of the day, I have a lathe and could machine up some custom parts once I've got a sample of the technology to copy...jeez just listen to me now...sounding like a bit of a convert already...mixing bush craft with electronics, who'd have guessed.


----------



## hyperloop (Apr 10, 2010)

i have to chime in here to state that there is no such light as a *SUREFIRE *WF-501.

Why not take a look at this light, it's pretty darn bright, 3 modes with memory too. Should be pretty suitable for you. 

Bryan from shiningbeam had a warm white LED version of this light but i may have bought one of the last few he had in stock as it no longer shows up on the site (which is their practice, once out of stock, no show)

EDIT: oops, this is the incand thread, sorry for suggesting LED light, the WF500 i got from DX had to be sent back once, the 2nd one works perfectly and i am using it stock with 2x18650s, no issues and in pitch darkness it can really light up very far.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 10, 2010)

Is this the light you refer to as the Surefire WF-501?


----------



## errolc (Apr 10, 2010)

My appologies to Hyperloop, I was looking at a Superfire WF501 and Surefire remote switch...I got confused looking at too many...I used to think flashlights came as multiples of 1.2 or 1.5v...AA, C & D cells...my whole world has since changed :huh:.

I have a friend who is also a hunter uses a NexTORCH T9...but it throws a fairly fuzzy sort of beam...and he knows absolutely nothing else about it other than turn it on and shoot...remember we're out for 10 hours in the dark...and there's nothing quite like flat batteries.

I only really started getting into this because we really need a cleaner focused beam to stop the reflected light off the whole tree...from what I understand now, I should be able to get a different bulb to suit the T9...you'd think the local sports or hunting shops could steer us in the right direction...you'd think!

I have a leadacid lamp with a 100w halogen and it pierces right through trees because theres very little reflected light feed back...and I've been on the search for a similar sort of beam in a rifle mounted torch with a remote switch for obvious reasons. So I'm pretty set on the Ultrafire WF600 & Superfire WF501b, both use the 18650 battery so I only have to carry one type...but would be good to know I can switch remote switches between them if things go wrong in the night, if you get my drift...back ups are a good thing but you can only carry so much...and stuff gets lost in the dark, in the bush.

As it is I take 2 rifles...2 spotlights, spare battries...ammo & a plucker plus a trailer for the bodies (from 30-100 a night)...much more and I'll need to replace the 3 wheeler with a tractor...the Jeep can't get places and is a sod to shoot from on your own...so the 3 wheeler is it.

Before I started looking into it, I had no idea there were so many torch options...If theres one thing that annoys me is buying a bunch of technology that's not quite right for the job then sits on the shelf...my mate has gone through 4 rfiles to get to one thats right, his T9 is a bit like that too...we find the spotlamp better and tend to use it where we should be using the tactical torch...I'm getting there though thanks to you guys and this site...its great...a little confusing for starters...and sore eyes from reading all the posts...but great all the same.

Remember...I'm in New Zealand...you know...down Antarctica way though a whole lot warmer!


----------



## hyperloop (Apr 10, 2010)

no worries at all man, just hope you find the light u want


----------



## errolc (Apr 10, 2010)

Just one other thing...I hope its not a dumb question, but whats a protected cell...are they worth the extra cost...and whats a good charger to look for, for the 18650 cells thanks...

Fussion_M8 suggests a WF-139 from DX...who's DX.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 10, 2010)

DX = www.dealextreme.com

* But I warn you, I do not take any responsibilty of what happens to your bank a/c or credit card when you visit the site and buy more stuff than you originally planned for. *


Protected cells are ESSENTIAL when using more than one cell in series in high current draw situations. Unprotected cells might be cheaper, but the risks of exploding cells due to differing cell internal resistance and discharge rates are much higher and not worth the few dollars you're saving.

After reading what you were planning to use the light for, I reckon you should have a look at the Solarforce Masterpiece PRO-I. I have this light in a 2x18650 setup using a Solarforce L2 1x18650 body with a 1x18650 extension tube attached that gives me over 1.5hrs regulated runtime at max output. The PRO-I is my Go-To light(and I have over 20 bright lights to choose from) if I had to take a head shot at a kangaroo from 300ft away on a moonless night!

Check out the outdoor beamshot against a bush here.



errolc said:


> Just one other thing...I hope its not a dumb question, but whats a protected cell...are they worth the extra cost...and whats a good charger to look for, for the 18650 cells thanks...
> 
> Fussion_M8 suggests a WF-139 from DX...who's DX.


----------



## herulach (Apr 10, 2010)

Assuming you're getting the WF500 from DX. These are absolutely *NOT* Surefire C tail compatible. At least mine isn't, which I got about 2 weeks ago.

If you're going to use Protected 18650s then get AW ones, My blue trustfires need 'bumping' to light the stock bulb, and won't get close to lighting the Philips bulb.

As for the relative output of the two bulbs, the philips is clearly brighter, but you do need to faff with screwing the bulb in & out to focus it correctly, but once you get it there it's pretty impressive.


----------

